# My Biggest Buck Yet



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Shot this guy Saturday evening at 45 yards with my new Hoyt Katera and a Rage 2 blade. 9 points. according to the taxidermist the broken brow is still countable because it's more than an inch and the kicker at the base of the left side is over an inch for number 9. The kicker at the base of the right is not countable.


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Sorry, can't get the picture to upload...


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

??? pics didn't come through.


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

yeah it kept saying unable to upload. not sure. I will work on it though.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Congrats...let's see some pics!


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Posting the pics for Ford Guy....Great looking buck man!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Sweeet! very nice tall rack.... did you have to keep your truck bed cover open while driving?  good problem!


----------



## CanalRunner (Jan 23, 2006)

nice deer. congrats.

but i must ask where did you score that hat?! my camo color and my team...love it


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## ford guy (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks. Lids at the mall had it a couple years ago.


----------

